# Good home needed for two 8 year old black cats!



## indiamorris (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello, we are looking for a good home for our two house cats *Will and Grace*. They are both black and approximately 8 years old. We adopted them 4 months ago however never having animals in the house before we are finding it difficult to adjust. They are both very loving, friendly and good with kids and we need them to go to a caring new home. Please let me know if you are interested. Thanks


----------



## Lel (Mar 21, 2012)

This is really very sad.

Presumably you got them from a rescue centre; perhaps you could contact them for advice.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

What are you finding difficult?


----------



## indiamorris (Jul 10, 2012)

My dad thought it would be a good idea to get them as he was alone in the house all day and someone suggested to him that they would be good company, however he has found it quite stressful and due to recent happenings vets bills are becoming quite difficult to pay


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

what a shame now the poor cats are to be uprooted and thats stressful for them too


----------



## indiamorris (Jul 10, 2012)

I know, we are really sad about it however we decided it was best for the cats. we are trying to find the right home for them where we know they will be looked after and cared for and are keeping them until we find someone who we know will do this


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Then you should contact the rescue centre so they can find someone who is willing to give these poor cats a forever home & not get fed up of them in such a short space of time


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

If you got them from a rescue centre there will probably be a contract of some kind which states that they have ownership. You should contact them.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

I hope they find a good home soon. Stories like this just make me so sad/mad....


----------



## indiamorris (Jul 10, 2012)

We are not fed up of them in the slightest so please don't make a comment like that, it is unfair of you to say that without knowing all the details of our situation


----------



## indiamorris (Jul 10, 2012)

We are not fed up of them in the slightest so please don't make a comment like that, it is unfair of you to say that without knowing all the details of our situation


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

indiamorris said:


> My dad thought it would be a good idea to get them as he was alone in the house all day and someone suggested to him that they would be good company, however he has found it quite stressful and due to recent happenings vets bills are becoming quite difficult to pay


where did you get these poor babies from?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I can only repeat what others have said: if the cats came from a rescue, they need to be returned to the same rescue. 

Liz


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

indiamorris said:


> We are not fed up of them in the slightest so please don't make a comment like that, it is unfair of you to say that without knowing all the details of our situation


You are right and I apologise because I do not know the full facts and am probably being unfair. I am not trying to have a go, it is just that these are elderly kitties and are going to be harder to place. But I have to ask - did you not think about the consequences when you got the cats?? Whatever you may think, I am not trying to be 'clever; or score points. I wish you and the cats well. Just ignore me and I hope that you will get some more constructive comments.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

indiamorris said:


> My dad thought it would be a good idea to get them as he was alone in the house all day and someone suggested to him that they would be good company, however he has found it quite stressful and due to recent happenings vets bills are becoming quite difficult to pay


Are these existing health issues and did the rescue not inform you. As others have said please get back in contact with the rescue and see what they can do.


----------



## indiamorris (Jul 10, 2012)

We will do, thankyou


----------

